# Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer



## Kgal (Sep 18, 2006)

Might as well ask about this too.  I really love this!  I love to mix it with my regular TM the best.  Just wondering if there were any other fans out there!  I do wish they would release this in the regular range of shades though -that might be even better!


----------



## trisha (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kgal* 
_Might as well ask about this too. I really love this! I love to mix it with my regular TM the best. Just wondering if there were any other fans out there! I do wish they would release this in the regular range of shades though -that might be even better!_

 
 i love it!! i use it as a primer under Natural Finish and sometime under IPF and it looks flawless!


----------



## Sophia84 (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trisha* 
_i love it!! i use it as a primer under Natural Finish and sometime under IPF and it looks flawless!_

 

Trish does the Illuminating TM make Natural Finish last longer????


----------



## trisha (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_Trish does the Illuminating TM make Natural Finish last longer????_

 
Not any longer, but then again natural finish lasts the day on me anyway combined with my Becca powder!


----------



## dreamqueen (Sep 29, 2006)

I am really loving this!  I already used the reg. tinted moisturizer from stila, but for the summer I really loved the sheerness of this.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 29, 2006)

Burts Bees makes an excellent illuminateing tinted moisturizer 
Called Wings of Love it comes in many light and dark shades 

just a little story i had a laser treatment done on my skin which left my skin super red for almost 2 weeks and i couldnt put anything harsh on my skin so i pull out my tinted mosturizer not expecting much of a result and omfg seriously i looked like nothing had happened to me my skin looked awesome and the tinted mosturize lasted all day long and it has a bit of a glowy ness to it.

Funny thing i use to rep for burts bees so i got a bunch of product for free i never even tryed the tinted moisturizer untill i stoped working for them.

But yeah I <3 Burts Bees


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Jun 6, 2007)

Sorry to bring up such an old post.. but I couldn't help but wonder what the difference was between the reg. one and the illuminating one was? 

Do you think it'll look good on asian skin tones??


----------



## dreamqueen (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xIxSkyDancerxIx* 

 
_Sorry to bring up such an old post.. but I couldn't help but wonder what the difference was between the reg. one and the illuminating one was? 

Do you think it'll look good on asian skin tones??_

 

The only difference is that the illuminating tm has a small amount of shimmer.  I wear it almost daily and it is not over the top w/shimmer, but more glowy.  I think it would be fine for asian skin tones.  It is very light coverage, which is why I love stila tm's so much, especially in the warmer weather.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Mar 27, 2009)

Has anyone used this that had sensitive skin? I want to try it out and I'm just worried that I'll get it and then break out. I guess really all I can do is give it a try. Is it light feeling? Does it have some good coverage? I want to try this so bad!!


----------



## cloudsweare (Apr 2, 2009)

I have extremely sensitive skin.

And, this is the only moisturizer I've been able to use without breaking out. 

It is my holy grail for moisturizers. 

You should really give it a try.


----------

